# Duda con amplificador para guitarra



## gonmet (Jun 20, 2009)

Hola a todos.
Anduve buscando en el foro circuitos para el proyecto de amplificador de guitarra, antes que nada
no soy experto en electrónica por lo que me surgieron varias dudas durante mi búsqueda.
Basicamente estoy buscando algo mas bién chico de unos 20, 25 w 
Preguntas:
1-¿Que sería lo mas conveniente para un amplificador de guitarra A, B o AB?
2-¿Que diferencia hay entre uno para guitarra y uno común?      
3-¿De que potencia debería ser el parlante a utilizar?
 Y por ahora nada mas
Gracias


----------



## lobito (Jun 20, 2009)

Hola amigo.

1-¿Que sería lo mas conveniente para un amplificador de guitarra A, B o AB?

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_electrónico

Yo te recomendaria uno de clase AB, por aquello de que tienen calidad pero no se pierde tanta energia como con los de clase A.


2-¿Que diferencia hay entre uno para guitarra y uno común? 

Realmente las unicas diferencias son el preamplificador y el ecualizador, si es que lo incorpora.

3-¿De que potencia debería ser el parlante a utilizar? 

Es recomendable que el altavoz que uses para tu amplificador sea minimo del doble de potencia que el amplificador, ya que trabajara mas desahogado.


Pero dices que no eres experto en electronica, por lo que antes de ponerte a hacer un amplificador transistorizado, en los que normalmente hay que ajustar ciertos parametros para optimizarlos, te recomendaria algun amplificador con TDA2052, LM3886, o cosas parecidas, por que te va a salir barato, con una potencia media (lo que tu buscas), y una calidad aceptable para lo baratos que salen, y como preamplificador lo tipico, alguna configuracion con TL072, LM386, 4558, o alguno con transistores JFET, ya que son faciles de construir y tienen muy buena calidad, por lo que dicen por ahi...   
Cualquier duda avisa!  

Un saludo.


----------



## gonmet (Jun 22, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta
¿Que opinion tienen de los integrados stk? 
Como para hacer un amplificador


----------



## A.V. (Jun 22, 2009)

Agrego que el tipo de parlante sea en lo posible $$$  específico para guitarra y sinó algún Rango Extendido que ande bien entre 70 y 7000 Hz.
Los STK probé varios y suenan bien, pero para 20W un tda2040 o un tda2050 25W va perfecto y es más fácil.
Saludos


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 22, 2009)

gonmet dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por la respuesta
> ¿Que opinion tienen de los integrados stk?
> Como para hacer un amplificador



La verdad nunca trabaje con ningun tipo de STK , pero la mayoria de nuestros compañeros foristas lo recomiendan,

Saludos!


----------



## gonmet (Jul 13, 2009)

Buenas a todos y disculpen que siga molestando.
Al final me decidí por un amplificador basado en un tda2050.
Mi problema ahora es la fuente estuve buscando bastante en el foro y solamente conseguí confundirme mas.

Lo que creo haber entendido es:

-Necesito un transformador de 16-0-16 v de 3A
-Diodos que soporten esta corriente o mas
-capacitores (según la información y cálculos de fogonazo): 2 de 2200mF por rama

Ahora vamos a lo que me falta 

-¿necesito regular la tensión?
-¿Es necesario la utilización de algún sistema de protección para los parlantes (que forme parte de la misma fuente)?

Si pueden ayudarme con lo que me falta o si quieren corregir algo de la parte que ya investigué
muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jul 13, 2009)

gonmet dijo:
			
		

> -¿necesito regular la tensión?
> -¿Es necesario la utilización de algún sistema de protección para los parlantes (que forme parte de la misma fuente)?



1) No hace falta regularla.
2) Tampoco hace falta. Podés hacerlo, pero no iría en la fuente sino después de la salida.

Unos lindos fusibles te van a dar satisfacciones en la fuente y seguridad en caso de fallas.
Y sin hacer mucha cuenta que digamos, se me hacen medio chicos los capacitores que vas a usar en la fuente. Si querés opiniones sobre el tema, poné el link al circuito que vas a armar, las condiciones en las que lo vas a hacer trabajar (impedancia del parlante y tipo de conexión sobre todo) y un detalle de los cálculos que hiciste.
Si no, estamos hablando en el aire.


Saludos


----------



## gonmet (Jul 13, 2009)

En cuanto a los cálculos de la fuente me guié por:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29738.html

Y como ya dije voy a usar un tda2050, según el datasheet del mismo puede usar una fuente simétrica de +-22

En cuanto al protector de parlantes, ¿podre usar algo como esto?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 13, 2009)

El protector de parlantes parece ser funcional. Podés usarlo si querés, pero (de nuevo) no es imprescindible.

Si es que hiciste bien las cuentas de los condensadores de la fuente, entonces dale. Hay una regla medio gruesa que dice que hay que usar 2200uf por cada Amper de corriente. Por eso supuse que eran medio chicos.

Saludos


----------



## gonmet (Ago 23, 2009)

Buenas a todos.
Sigo en la misma intentando terminar el amplificador. Tardé un poco porque no conseguia el transformador por estos pagos.
Por ahora está andando lo que me falta es conseguir un buen parlante y un disipador para el integrado.
En cuanto al parlante estuve averiguando y me ofrecieron uno con rango extendido. En una de las respuestas anteriores me dijeron que consiga uno de 70 a7000 hz, pero el que me ofrecieron trabajaba entre 55 a 8000 mas o menos de marca audifiel.
¿Qué opinan me servirá o tendré que seguir buscando?
¿Qué tamaño es el mas recomendado para el parlante?
También me di cuenta que se consiguen de potencias mucho mas elevadas que lo que yo necesito, ¿tiene algo negativo el trabajar con el parlante demasiado relajado?

En cuanto al disipador:
¿Tendría que hacer algún cálculo para el tamaño del mismo?
Gracias saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 24, 2009)

gonmet dijo:


> En cuanto al parlante estuve averiguando y me ofrecieron uno con rango extendido. En una de las respuestas anteriores me dijeron que consiga uno de 70 a7000 hz, pero el que me ofrecieron trabajaba entre 55 a 8000 mas o menos de marca audifiel.
> ¿Qué opinan me servirá o tendré que seguir buscando?


Si los datos son ciertos (se me hace demasiado grande el rango que declara) no vas a tener problema.




gonmet dijo:


> ¿Qué tamaño es el mas recomendado para el parlante?


Eso depende del guitarrista. Desde 6" a 15" se suelen ver. No hay una regla fija, pero usualmente se ponen entre 8" y 12".



gonmet dijo:


> ¿tiene algo negativo el trabajar con el parlante demasiado relajado?


No, no hay ningún problema, y es más, va a ser mejor porque en un amplificador de guitarra trabajan más saturados.




gonmet dijo:


> En cuanto al disipador:
> ¿Tendría que hacer algún cálculo para el tamaño del mismo?


Claro, leé por acá 


Saludos


----------



## shanta (Dic 14, 2009)

hola me ise un circuito de 2 tda 2030 en puente para mi guitarra suena todo bien pero quiero ponerle protecciones por las dudas unos simples fusible quisiera saber donde ponerlos 

yo quisiera ponerlos uno en el primario del transformador de 1A otro en el secundario de 4A que consegui y otro en el parlante (este nose)
ayuda porfavor


----------



## gonmet (Ene 4, 2010)

buenas a todos.

Hace rato que no preguntaba nada (estaba medio complicado con parciales y finales).
Estuve buscando en este foro información sobre la puesta a tierra y su relación con la masa del circuito (amplificador, preamplificador y fuente).

Pero solamente encontré ideas cruzadas, me gustaría saber si es necesario que entre la masa del circuito y la puesta a tierra exista una resistencia o algún otro elemento adicional.


Les aclaro para quien le interese que el amplificador funciona bien lo único que me falta es un preamplificador y una buena caja de madera para montar todo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2010)

gonmet dijo:


> Estuve buscando en este foro información sobre la puesta a tierra y su relación con la masa del circuito (amplificador, preamplificador y fuente).
> Pero solamente encontré ideas cruzadas, me gustaría saber si es necesario que entre la masa del circuito y la puesta a tierra exista una resistencia o algún otro elemento adicional.



Me parece que no buscaste absolutamente nada, por que hay un hilo específico sobre ese tema, con un montón de documentación de super-primer-nivel para que leas y soluciones tus problemas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/supresion-ruidos-e-interferencias-electromagneticas-17506/

Y ahí NO HAY IDEAS CRUZADAS, está absolutamente todo lo que necistás saber para poner a tierra tus circuitos y protegerlos de interferencias.


----------



## gonmet (Ene 5, 2010)

La verdad que si había buscado, y había bajado la recopilación de archivos que subiste (Hace un tiempo ya).

Pero está demasiado en inglés (me refiero a que maneja un inglés técnico espécifico).

De todas maneras gracias por la respuesta.

En cuanto a lo de las ideas cruzadas, tal vez exageré un poco. Simplemente no encontré algo claro sobre si es necesario alguna resistencia (capacitor o diodos en antiparalelo, etc) entre la toma tierra y la masa de las placas.

Tal vez se deba conectar directamente (ya me voy a arreglar).

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2010)

gonmet dijo:


> Simplemente no encontré algo claro sobre si es necesario alguna resistencia (capacitor o diodos en antiparalelo, etc) entre la toma tierra y la masa de las placas.



Y eso depende del problema que tengas, de lo que hayas hecho para solucionarlo sin lograrlo y de como tengas cableado el equipo. Como verás, sin esa información nada puede hacerse...


----------



## gonmet (Ene 6, 2010)

Basicamente yo estaba haciendo un amplificador de guitarra, uní todas las masas en un punto (fuente, amplificador y el pre que me falta todavía). A este punto pensaba unirlo al chasis donde va a estar montado todo.

Probé un amplificador de guitarra comercial con y sin tierra y es impresionante como se reducen los ruidos (se nota muchisimo cuando se utiliza una distorsión con elevada ganancia). A partir de esto quería poner el chasis a tierra, y pensaba hacerlo directamente. Mi duda es si conectar directamente la tierra y la masa del circuito puede traer algún problema, porque estuve investigando en internet (principalmente esta página) y algunos dicen que se debe conectar algo entre tierra y masa, pero ninguno me aclaró que exactamente.

Espero haberme explicado bien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 6, 2010)

gonmet dijo:


> Basicamente yo estaba haciendo un amplificador de guitarra, uní todas las masas en un punto (fuente, amplificador y el pre que me falta todavía). A este punto pensaba unirlo al chasis donde va a estar montado todo.
> 
> Probé un amplificador de guitarra comercial con y sin tierra y es impresionante como se reducen los ruidos (se nota muchisimo cuando se utiliza una distorsión con elevada ganancia). A partir de esto quería poner el chasis a tierra, y pensaba hacerlo directamente. Mi duda es si conectar directamente la tierra y la masa del circuito puede traer algún problema, porque estuve investigando en internet (principalmente esta página) y algunos dicen que se debe conectar algo entre tierra y masa, pero ninguno me aclaró que exactamente.



Y...depende con que vayas a conectar luego el sistema.
Si lo vas a usar vos solo, *sin *conexión una consola, DI-box o lo que sea, no hace falta que agregues nada (al menos en principio), sin embargo te recomiendo que pruebes con una resistencia de 10 ohms entre chasis y la masa del pre. Demás esta decir que todos los conectores de entrada y salida *deben estar completamente aislados del chasis*.
Si pensás conectarlo a otro equipo, entonces *es probable* que debas usar un loop-breaker, claro que dependiendo de si el otro equipo está puesto a tierra o nó y como lo está.
Como verás, hay miles de posibilidades y problemas para evaluar, así que sin tener una implementación específica y la existencia de un problema real, no puede decirse mucho


----------



## gonmet (Ene 6, 2010)

Se trata de un equipo chico para usarlo en casa.

La resistencia de 10 ohm que decís debe estar entre el pre y el chasis solamente, o todas las masas (fuente, amplificador y pre) deben ser conectadas a la resistencia y de esta al chasis.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 6, 2010)

Vos conectá todas las masas (ampli y pre) por separado a la masa de la fuente. Y de la masa de la fuente sacá un cable gordo a chasis.
Probá así, y si sentís zumbido o hummmmmm, levantá la masa del pre e intercalá ahí una resistencia de 10 ohms 1/2 watt y probá de nuevo.
Demás está decir que si no tenés problemas antes de poner la resistencia, dejalo sin ella.


----------

